# Jahnassa Aicken: Rihanna's Body Double in ihrer Armani Werbung



## beachkini (12 Juni 2012)

Rihanna ließ sich für Werbespot doublen!

Da scheint Rihanna ohnehin ständig halbnackt durch die Welt zu laufen, und trotzdem wurde bei Dreharbeiten für einen Werbespot ein Bodydouble engagiert.

Rihanna hat für Armani einen Werbespot gedreht, in dem die Sängerin teils nur in Unterwäsche zu sehen ist. Wie die britische Tageszeitung "Sun" nun berichtet, ist auf den Bildern nicht immer Rihanna selbst zu sehen. "Ihr Busen und Hintern gehören in Wirklichkeit Model Jahnassa Aicken", ist da zu lesen. Die Informationen sollen von einem Insider stammen. Model Jahnassa Aicken wurde angeblich vertraglich untersagt, über ihre Arbeit zu sprechen. Das irische Model machte schon in Rihanna's Video zum Song „We found Love“ mit.

Die Angelegenheit könnte nun aber ein unerwartetes Nachspiel haben. Die "Sun" zitiert einen Sprecher der britischen Werbeaufsicht: "Sollten uns Beschwerden erreichen, weil Konsumenten durch die Verwendung eines Bodydoubles irregeführt wurden, werden wir den Vorfall untersuchen."


----------



## Q (12 Juni 2012)

Konsumenten werden irregeführt?  rofl3 na dann viel Spaß, wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2012)

Video ist nicht mehr verfügbar


----------

